# Dumor to Purina start & grow



## hou45s (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, first timer on raising chicks. I have 2 pullets, 7 red pullets and 4 white Phoenix 

I started with the small Dumor bag I recently switched to Purina start & grow, most of the chicks have gotten diarrhea. 

Anybody have this happen to them?
Need some advice


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. How old? Did you just switch and not blend? Did you move them from one place to another? Are you feeding treats?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Might I suggest adding a splash of raw apple cider vinegar to their water(the live culture, known as the "mother" is a great probiotic for chickens, to help normalize their little guts), and use filtered water (let's face it, the added chlorine and/or chloramine, are intended to kill the flora, and could theoretically negate the addition).


----------



## hou45s (Apr 9, 2014)

robin416 no I did not blend, same place, no treats until I finish the coop, the are 4 weeks old. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hou45s (Apr 9, 2014)

@kjohnstone thanks I'll try that when I get home


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

